# Bromeliad crown rot, ok to use fungicide?



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

So like the title says I have a handful of broms that are either in vivs or going into vivs that have succumb to crown rot, some have totally died but there are some that I can still save, including two in a viv, so I plan on treating the broms with fungicide but my question is that after the fungicide treatment how long should I wait till I put the broms back in the viv? Or is there no way I can put them back in?

p.s I have done a search and found nothing helpful on fungicide in plants.


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 8, 2008)

how wet do you keep your broms? A bunch of mine started rotting out because I guess I over misted them. I took them out and kept them outside for a couple of weeks, and they recovered.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

This is more than likely not rot from fungas, this typically happens to broms in vivs without any airflow.. and too much misting.. broms can go days without misting.. and if you dont have frogs using them for tad rearing you can go weeks without filling the cups.


Todd


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

So forget the fungicide? Just take em out, let em get some air and dry out a bit? What if the leaves can already be pulled out? Will they recover?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Typically if the outer leaves are rotting you have a chance to save them. but if you are losing inner leaves they dont have much chance


Todd


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

i've had many bromeliads lose inner leaves (crown) due to rot. strangely this has never happened inside the vivarium, only outside and in the greenhouse. usually they will offset, and form a nice clump over time. try keeping them a bit drier, and make sure too much detritus doesn't build up in the cup, as this often leads to bacterial and/or fungal problems.


----------

